# Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester



## Kusarr (10. Mai 2016)

*Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Abend meine Lieben 

würdet ihr mir vllt helfen und mein Bewerbungsschreiben mal durchlesen und mir sagen, was noch nich so toll ist?
Ist glaub ich toll, bei sowas n Forum zu nutzen, somit gibts viel und vor allem qualitatives Feedback 

Würde mich freuen 

LINKS: Altes Schreiben. RECHTS: aktuelle Bearbeitung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Prof hats durchgelesen (das alte) und hat einiges Bemängelt: kein Schriftkopf, Eure statt Ihre, zu wenig über mich geschrieben, Hobbys raus aus Lebenslauf und rein in Anschreiben .. joa so in etwa

freu mich auf euer Feedback 

UPDATE:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Wenn du eine/n Ansprechpartner/in hast, würde ich das Schreiben auch direkt an die Person adressieren.

Korrekturen:
_"[...]im Bereich der Softwareentwicklung, wie zum Beispiel die Mobile Application Entwicklung[...]"_ (Komma fehlte sowie falscher Artikel)
Siezen statt duzen (alternativ: _"Ihr Unternehmen"_), _"[...]finde ich ebenfalls sehr reizvoll."_ statt _"[...]finde ich auch großartig."_

Ansonsten sieh zu, dass du einen Tacken förmlicher schreibst. Und Hobbies haben heutzutage einfach rein gar nichts mehr in einer Bewerbung verloren, es sei denn, sie sind wirklich relevant in Bezug auf deine Eignung für eine Stelle.


----------



## Kusarr (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

okay habe ich korrigiert. Wegen tacken förmlicher: "Dass Ihr Unternehmen auf eine agile Softwareentwicklung setzt (Scrum) finde ich auch großartig." denke das meintest .. ansonsten wüsst ich nich, was ich noch förmlicher schreiben soll ^^
Zwecks Ansprechpartner. Die hab ich meist und werden natürlich auch entsprechend ersetzt 
Wegen Hobbies: Dacht ich ja auch, nur war das für den Prof n wichtiger Punkt, dass ich diese ins Anschreiben setz und damit meine Person unter anderem vorstelle ... mmh .. is nun halt die Frage, wie mans mag  Aber dass se nicht in die Bewerbung gehören is leider ganz falsch, Firmen schauen da meistens sehr wohl drauf, da muss ich dir widersprechen

Danke mal für deine Hilfe


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*



Kusarr schrieb:


> Aber dass se nicht in die Bewerbung gehören is leider ganz falsch, Firmen schauen da meistens sehr wohl drauf, da muss ich dir widersprechen



Und das weißt du genau woher? 
Meine Bekannten, die als Personaler tätig waren/sind in größeren Unternehmen, sagen da etwas ganz anderes. 

Vor allem wenn wir hier uns hier auf dem Terrain höherqualifizierter BewerberInnen bewegen. Hobbies angeben liest sich meist wie bei Bewerbungen für Schülerpraktikas. Und letztlich hat man irgendwann auch einfach gar nicht mehr den Platz, um da irgendetwas über seine Hobbies reinzuschreiben, weil man sich schließlich auf das Unternehmen, die Stelle, und die eigene Motivation, Erfahrungen und Qualifikationen beziehen muss.


----------



## Kusarr (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

nun gut, zumindest hab ich se wieder in den Lebenslauf geschoben, da verbrauchen se kaum Platz und hab so im Anschreiben mehr Platz.


----------



## yingtao (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Ist wahrscheinlich bereits korrigiert aber "sie" und "ihre" werden in Breifen groß geschrieben. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur HenneHuhn anschließen und du solltest versuchen förmlicher zu schreiben. "Dass Ihr Unternehmen auf eine agile Softwareentwicklung setzt (Scrum) finde ich auch großartig." klingt als wenn das ein Schüler der 9. oder 10. Klasse geschrieben hätte und nicht jemand der Abitur und 2-3 Semester Studium hinter sich hat. Versuche das so umzuschreiben das es allgemeiner gültig ist und nicht so offensichtlich zu 100% auf das eine Unternehmen zugeschnitten ist.

Was mir in der Bewerbung fehlt ist was du überhaupt willst. Oben steht Bwerbung als Praktikant. Soll das ein Praktikum für 2 Wochen, 4 Wochen oder ein ganzes Semester sein? Fange das Schreiben damit an was du willst. Eine Praktikantenstelle für ein Praxissemester für dein Informatikstudium. Als nächstes kommt dann der Teil warum du genau auf deren Unternehmen aufmerksam geworden bist und wie gesagt würde ich das allgemeiner formulieren damit das Unternehmen sich denkt, er hat xyz gesucht und wir können das alles auch anbieten. Im Anschluss präsentierst du dich dann selbst und zeigst dem Unternehmen was du ihnen bieten kannst.  Dass das Studium gut läuft kann man drin lassen, dass die Prüfungen im ersten Versuch mit guten Noten bestanden werden ist zum einen nicht unbedingt etwas besonderes, zum anderen hört es sich stark nach prahlen an und wenn man dann nicht überall ein sehr gut und in der Praxis entsprechende Leistung liefern kann, kann sich das negativ auswirken. Erwähne lieber richtige Besonderheiten wie Teilnahmen an Wettbewerben, Exkursionen, Arbeit an Lehrstühlen usw. falls du soetwas gemacht hast. Du hast doch bestimmt im Studium schon irgendwelche kleineren und größeren Hausarbeiten angefertigt. Bringe die die dir Spaß gemacht haben und vielleicht interessant sind in das Schreiben rein.

Zum Schluss würde ich auf so Sachen wie "gefällt mit sehr" verzichten. Ein normales "gefällt mir" oder besser "interessiert mich" reichen und kommt weniger so rüber als wolle man sich einschleimen. Auf dem Schreiben fehlt zudem am Ende eine Zeile mit den Anlagen wie Lebenslauf und aktuelle Notenübersicht aus der auch hervorgeht in welchem Semester welche Prüfung, im wievielten Versuch mit welcher Note bestanden wurde.


----------



## Kusarr (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

danke für eure tollen vorschläge 

hier mein aktueller Stand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie is das so?
größtes Problem ist immer in der Einleitung das Motivationsschreiben .. warum ich mich genau bei dieser Firma bewerbe .. da weiß ich einfach nich was ich schreiben soll


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Es ist in der Regel erfolgreicher, sich Stellenanzeigen genau durchzulesen, nach der Firma zu recherchieren und dann explizit auf eine Stelle / Ausschreibung den Nutzen für das Unternehmen darzustellen, denn nur darum geht. Warum sollte man Dir den Praktikumsplatz geben und nicht Student Musterfrau? Wird über sechs Momnate gehen? Da musst Du etwas leisten. Und was von Deinen vielen Themen ist denn relevant für die Firma? Wo willst Du unterstützen, etc.

Außerdem kann es viel knapper. Was Du belegt hast, steht im Lebenslauf. Jetzt geht es um konkrete Aufgaben und konkrete Ansätze, warum Du sie lösen können wirst.

Gute Bewerbungen dauern lange. Ein Standardtext hilft gar nichts, das erkennt man sofort. Je nach Situatin auf dem Arbeitsmarkt funktioniert es trotzdem, aber es immer besser, explizit die Fähigkeiten für das Projekt zu betonen. Dafür reicht ein vier zeiliger Absatz. Am Anfang eine kurze Einleitung, der erste Satz ist sehr gut. Und dann sage, welche Stellen genau es sind, oder sage, Dass Du großes Interesse hast, bei Firma XY wegen YZ zu arbeizen, auch langfristig und darum mit einem Praktikum den Weg dahin beginnen willst, what ever...

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Kusarr (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Danke interessierterUser 
ja ich arbeite allein an der aktuellen bewerbung schon locker über ne stunde .. seufz 
Also n 0815 text kanns eig nicht mehr sein.

hab jetz mal hier ne Bewerbung, die ich ja so eig senden würde. Bewerbung is an 1&1 ... das mit der genauen Stellenbezeichnung ist halt nich so leicht. Erstens gibts viele und zweitens, was is wenn se mich an meiner angegebenen stell nicht nehmen, mich aber woanders dann vllt genommen hätten?
habs ja zumindest im einleitungssatz eingegrenzt, dass es etwas mit Softwareentwicklung oder Big-Data Management sein soll ... allein bei den zweien gibts bestimmt 10 stellenangebote .. find das konzept echt bissl dämlich für bewerber




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

- geballte Kompetenz - geht gar nicht, 
=> besser "ihre breite Aufstellung in der IT-Branche"

Das Du ein Produkt nutzt ist irrelevant, wen, solltest Du die technischen Stärker hervorheben. 
Wenn Du Dich bei BMW bewirbst, ist es auch egal, ob Du BMW-Fahrer bist. 
=> Ersatzlos streichen

Es interessiert niemanden, dass Du  Dein Studiumsverlauf als sehr zufriedenstellend bewertest  
=> Besser wäre etwas konkreter z.B. " bisher liege ich in der Regelstudiendauer..." oder sowas

Nachsatz ebenso, Das Du Dich freust interessiert niemand. Besser in die Richtung gehend
"Ich hoffe, meine Fähigkeiten in ihrem Unternehmen gewinnbringend einsetzen zu können" sowas in der Richtung, weniger geschwülstig.... Bin gerade auffem Sprung..


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

"größtes Problem ist immer in der Einleitung das Motivationsschreiben .. warum ich mich genau bei dieser Firma bewerbe .. da weiß ich einfach nich was ich schreiben soll" 

Weil du über die Praxisbörse drauf gestoßen bist und jetzt den ganzen Tag lang deren Seite anschaust. In so einem Umfeld würdest du gerne arbeiten.


Du schreibst das du dich nicht explizit für eine Stelle bewirbst? Weshalb das?


"Mein Studium läuft bisher sehr zufriedenstellend und ohne Verzögerungen"
zufriedenstellend heißt für mich ne Note 3 und eher mittelmäßig. Das es ohne Verzögerungen läuft dürfte ja ansich selbstverständlich sein, weshalb also reinschreiben?
Den kompletten Satz würde ich ändern oder direkt streichen.


Edit: Das du ihre Produkte verwendest ist doch gut, schreibs rein, bau es aber noch ein bisschen aus. Musst ja Begeisterung ausstrahlen für die Firma bei der du dich bewirbst.  Kannst auch am Anfang miteinbeziehen. Du bist auf die Firma gestoßen, weil du deren Produkte magst z.B.

Versuch auch reinzuschreiben was du in der Firma überhaupt vorhast: "Du siehst dich schon wie du (das und das) machst.

Wie ist der Arbeitsweg dorthin. Wenn du jetzt 50km davon entfernt wohnst, schreib rein das eine Stunde Autofahrt für dich ein Klacks ist und du sogar 100 km für die Firma fahren würdest!

Wenn du nebendran wohnst schreibs auch rein, dann denkt der Chef das da wirklich alles passt.


----------



## Kusarr (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

okay danke .. naja die seite is voll und viel rumändern kann und will ich langsam au nimme. Iwo is die Grenze für EINE Bewerbung au mal erreicht 
Die sitzen in Karlsruhe, ich auch, da is die Entfernung wumpe ^^

habs jetz soweit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das muss reichen .. hab noch mehr Bewerbungen vor mir :/

EDIT: das mit dem zufriedenstellend find ich eigentlich oke .. ließt sich nich wie ne "3" .. wenn ihcs durch gut ersetze klingts find ihc bissl doof


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Warum die Grenze für EINE Bewerbung? Du sollst nicht mehrere Schreiben, wenn du dich noch wo anderst bewirbst, schreibst den selben Kack nochmal nur eben angepasst . Aber die Struktur steht ja schon weshalb die 2. Rucki-zucki geht.

Dann schreib doch rein das es nur 10 Minuten zu Fuß sind.

Also mein erster Gedanke war das es ne 3 ist. Das sich gut auch shit anhört finde ich auch, weshalb du den Satz auch streichen solltest.


----------



## Kusarr (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

ja also dass die Bewerbung, so wie se jetzt is, "shit" sein soll glaub ich nich. Im groß und ganzen wird se ja wohl gut sein oder gibts noch i-wo was dramatisches?
Achja und wegen expliziter Stellenbeschreibung. denk 1&1 wird hier eh die Außnahme bleiben, die meisten ham viel weniger stellen ^^

aber danke auf jedenfall bis hier hin 
Ich muss ja nicht ALLES umsetzen, was ihr mir empfehlt. Möchte mi hier ja nur Ratschläge einholen und zudem ist wohl vieles auch ein bisschen Geschmackssache.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

klar ist sie gut Auf jeden Fall besser als deine erste^^ Besser gehts halt immer irgentwo.


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Und mach dir nix draus, dass Bewerbungen schreiben mitunter ewig dauert. In meinem Berufsfeld (Bildungs- und Verbandsarbeit) beispielsweise gibt es wenig, sagen wir mal "standardisierte" Stellen. Da ist das je nach Arbeitgeber und genauem Stellenzuschnitt sehr unterschiedlich und man sitzt locker mal einen Tag - oder auch zwei - an einer Bewerbung, bis man einfach nix mehr zu optimieren findet (und ist auch dann meist noch nicht zufrieden). 

Aber immerhin entscheidet die Bewerbung darüber, ob du die Chance kriegst, dich im Vorstellungsgespräch zu präsentieren! Bei größeren Unternehmen werden 80 - 90% der BewerberInnen schon anhand der Bewerbungsschreiben aussortiert, bevor sie die Chance kriegen, sich persönlich vorzustellen. Also, auch wenn es z.T. ein ziemlicher Affentanz ist - die Energie muss man leider reinstecken, wenn man auf eine Stelle (und sei es "nur" für ein Praktikum) scharf ist. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg! *daumen drück*


----------



## Kusarr (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

vielen Dank, hoffe auch dass das klappt 
und ja, da hast du schon recht, anhand des Bewerbungsschreibens wird bestimmt oftmals gut aussortiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Generell kann es auch etwas helfen wenn man mal nach passenden Bewerbungen googelt um sich Appetit zu holen obwohl beim lesen deiner Texte und den Mustern im WWW es einem schon so vorkommt als hättest du es getan.
Ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint aber wäre es ev nicht sinnvoll mal so ein Bewerbungstraining zu machen oder es für die Uni mal anzuleiern? Es ändert sich ja öfters was aber wenn man einmal etwas Routine bekommt fällt es einem auch etwas leichter so etwas zu schreiben. Ich selber habe zwar einen großen Fundus aber muss mitunter auch mal etwas länger grübeln was ich auf das Papier bringe. Vielleicht hier mal reinschnuppern?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*



Kusarr schrieb:


> ...und ja, da hast du schon recht, anhand des Bewerbungsschreibens wird bestimmt oftmals gut aussortiert.


Es gibt kein allgemeines richtig oder falsch. Es gibt Bewerbungen, die passend angesehen werden und andere.
Wnn Du z.B. im Bewerbungsschreiben den Ansprechpartner duzt, schlagen hier zwar alle die Hand vor den Kopf
und sagen, dass es gar nicht geht. Und trotzdem gibt es Firmen, gerade kleinere und jüngere, die Dich genau für
die unkonventionelle Frechheit haben wollen. 

Wichtig ist immer, keine Rechtsschreibfehler drin zu haben, ein wirklich gutes Foto ist immer hilfreich, ich habe
in Bewerbungsphasen immer mehrere zur Auswahl und entscheide je nach Stelle, was ich mehr Betonen möchte,
und natürlich ist es immer hilfreich, auf die Bewerbung einzugehen.

Ansonsten sollten man das Thema nicht überbewerten. Denn die Kriterien der Gegenüberseite kennst Du nicht.

Viel Glück auf jedem Fall!


----------



## Kusarr (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Also ein Bewerbungsgespräch hab ich schon mal nächste Woche, die ham sich echt schnell gemeldet ^^

aber mal ne andere Frage:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An welche email soll ich denn nu die email senden? im mom hab ihc mein Anschreiben mit "sehr geehrter Herr Barbon" versehen ... Wenn ichs halt an die jobs@-mail sende und dann de Herr Echle in die Finger bekommt is das glaub ned so dolle


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*



Kusarr schrieb:


> Da steht jetz meine generelle Kontaktperson drin mit e-mail-adresse, weiter unten steht aber auch eine allgemeine e-mail für bewerbungen.


Mit Kontaktperson meinst Du sicherlich eine der Uni zugeteilte Person, die die Ausgaben koordiniert? Die kann man Fragen, anrufen etc.
Für jede offene Stelle sollte eine separate Adresse geben. Die Anprechpartner der Firmen kennen den Uni-Koordinator in der Regel nicht.


----------



## Kusarr (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

ne .. habs nochmal editiert mit screenshot. das dürfts erklären was ich meine ^^

Hab mir überlegt, einfach biede anzusprechen im Schreiben .. "Sehr geehrter Herr X und Herr Y," .. oder macht man sowas ned?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*



Kusarr schrieb:


> Also ein Bewerbungsgespräch hab ich schon mal nächste Woche, die ham sich echt schnell gemeldet ^^


Viel Erfolg und bereite Dich gut vor. Übe es am besten mit irgendwem, der solche Gespräche hinter sich hat. Ich mache das immer meinen Studenden, denen ich Nachhilfe gebe und es ist zum Teil anfangs unerträglich, wie sich einige durch solche Gespräche kichern, ähhh, öhhh, sagen, rot werden, schwitzen etc. Souveränität kann man mit etwa Übung bekommen. Und immer daran denken, Du kannst nur gewinnen. Keine Stelle hast Du jetzt auch, mit dem Gespräch hast Du vielleicht eine. Daumen Drück!



Kusarr schrieb:


> aber mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jetzt habe ich es verstanden:
avocado software engineering GmbH Baden-Baden

Ist eine kleine sechs Personen Firma, das läuft alles anderes, die haben keinen Personaler, es sind zwei Gechäftsführer, genau den einen, der als Ansprechpartner dent, würde ich anschreiben. Der zweite Ansprechpartner ist der entsprechende Software-Entwickler, mit dem Du arbeiten wirst. Den würd eich einfach mal anrufen un d fragen, worum es geht. Das ist immer viel besser, als lange Mail und  Bewerbungen zu schreiben. Einfach mal 5 min Telefonieren. Zumindest wenn man flüssig in der Sprache und Redegewandt ist, mit ein paar Fragen zum einen selber schlauer wird und zum anderen schon mal interesse weckt.


----------



## Kusarr (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

ah okay vielen Dank. habs jetz schon an die jobs@-mail gesendet, weil halt dran stand, dass man sich da bewerben soll. aber als Ansprechpartner hab ich den Herrn Barbon angegeben. denk wird schon passen ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Und für ein Gespräch, such die Ansprechpartner in Sozialen Medien wie Xing und schau Dir deren Biografie an. Da finden sich immer nette Gesprächsthemen zur Einleitung
_"... Ach, sie sind auch Bergsteiger..." _


----------



## Kusarr (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

xD
ja kann ich machen, is n guter tipp da mal reinzuschaun 
auch wenn ich mir unsicher bin, ob ich die person auf sowas ansprechen kann .. bin eher n schüchterner ^^"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*



Kusarr schrieb:


> .. bin eher n schüchterner ^^"


Dann nutze so etwas vorsichtig und nur auf Nachfrage


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bewerbungsschreiben für Praxissemester*

Wwnn du schüchtern bist, dann versuch auch nicht, die rampensau raushängen zu lassen im gespräch. Versuch nur n bisschen über deinen schatten zu springen 

Aufgesetztheit fällt jedem halbwegs sozial kompetenten menschen auf und wird (von nicht-aufgesetzten menschen) meist eher negativ bewertet. Hatte heute auch n Vorstellungsgespräch und wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------

